# Coffee station



## johnjcamilleri (Nov 26, 2016)

Here is my little coffee station! Gaggia Classic with OPV adjustment and Silva wand; PID mod currently being installed. Macap M2M grinder. Various other bits in the shelves below: Kalita Wave, Aeropress, Hario Syphon, Buono Kettle Rhinowares hand grinder, milk jugs etc. A couple of prints on the wall and a little chalkboard for keeping track of all my settings


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

It's very... far away.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality station and like the artwork too.

John


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Great idea having a flavour chart on the wall - ideal for staring at with each new batch of beans.


----------

